# Can't you just relight it?



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I replaced this wh a couple years ago. Was going through old pics and thought you guys/gals might get a kick out of it. Landlord called me on a 'no hot water call'. I saw that it had been leaking long enough that the burner was setting on the floor on remnants of rusted metal. I believe they caught a huge break when the thermocouple finally failed. Obviously, I couldn't 'just relight it'.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

WHAT! you can't fix that what kind of plumber are you! :laughing::jester:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah yes the landlord minimal expense repair. Why is it that people can't understand the "true"'cost of a repair?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't believe you'd throw a job away that easy...

All you had to do was raise it up and put one of these under it.... :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

3KP said:


> WHAT! you can't fix that what kind of plumber are you! :laughing::jester:


Can't find good help these days. :bangin:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The sad part is the landlord prob already tried to relight it


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe you can just change out the thermocouple.:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Can't find good help these days. :bangin:


Maybe he should just light the house if the h/w tank is any indication of the condition of the rest of the place... 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

PlumberJake said:


> Landlord called me on a 'no hot water call'.
> View attachment 9577


me thinks this is a "my tank is on fire call" he should have called the FD not a plumber.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Boom!


Did you take that picture or did you find it on the web? I wonder what happened. It's an FVIR model.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Did you take that picture or did you find it on the web? I wonder what happened. It's an FVIR model.


You may not remember me posting it a year or so ago.

I took the picture at a local vendor of mine.

That's an LP heater that was hooked up to a natural gas line.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, nice. I seem to remember something about that. people can be so clueless.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a A.O Smith almost take my head off a few mo. back. HO said heater went out. The control valve was letting gas by, I was laying in the floor and hit the igniter and KABOOM! It blew the sight glass and gasket all to heck. They had me put in a electric.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Oh, nice. I seem to remember something about that. people can be so clueless.


The problem with the whole deal was it was a plumbing company. It blew up and they left it in the attic. Another company had to come in and remove it then put the right heater in.


----------

